# Ely Valley Railway - or at least part of it, March 2012



## Flexible (Apr 2, 2012)

For over 100 years, the trains of the Ely Valley Railway carried coal, goods, freight and passengers on the branch line between Penygraig in the Rhondda, to the junction with the Swansea - Cardiff main line at Llantrisant*, with stations at Tonyrefail and Coed-Ely along the way. Initially, the line was opened in 1860 and went from Llantrisant to Tonyrefail and was later extended up to Penygraig and a little further on to Clydach, to take coal from the various collieries. Surprisingly, or maybe not, the line closed to passenger traffic in 1958 (before the Beeching cuts) due to dwindling passenger numbers and was shut down completely in 1964, due to a declining coal industry. A more detailed history can be found here







South Wales railway lines, 1949.


After the rail and sleepers were removed, the trackbed remained untouched until the the A4119 bypass was built upon it. I joined the 2 mile or so stretch of what's left at Coed-Ely and walked to Talbot Green, shown as the blue section on the 1949 map, where the old track bed stops suddenly at the back gate of someone's garden on the housing estate which was later built. Note that most of the lines shown in red on the map no longer exist. To be perfectly honest, there's nothing really interesting along the way, but it's a nice walk and I thought it might be worth making a report. I know this is a bit thin on the ground, so I won't mind at all, if it goes in the pit.

* The junction no longer exists either, but the station which was formerly known as Llantrisant is now Pontyclun Station.

! My comments are underneath each picture where applicable.






Starting off from Coed-Ely.












A trackside tool hut?






I thought this was cute - old sleepers embedded in the ground. This pic was taken in the area which was part of the sidings for the big Coed-Ely colliery. There is still coal everywhere, after all these years.












Approaching Ynysmaerdy bridge.






Looking back north toward the bridge






Continuing toward Talbot Green.






Not easy to see, but the former line ran straight here for about 3/4 of a mile.






Came across this old gem.












over the decaying bridge . . .






. . . and the end of the line!

Cheers and thanks for looking!


----------



## night crawler (Apr 2, 2012)

Most excellent that and I do like the old signal with the trees growing round it.


----------



## highcannons (Apr 2, 2012)

Crikey! The ironwork on that old bridge is dodgy.....interesting find that old signal.


----------



## Faing (Apr 3, 2012)

That signal need rescuing, good report,thank you


----------



## alex76 (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice report mate one of my favourite explores in the urbex world is the victims of Dr beeching and old railways and you sure have found some railway goodness i am loving the pic of the old signal nice one mate really enjoyed this one thanks


----------



## bodrick (Apr 5, 2012)

i love the pic's with the "fixed distance signal"
good work.
ATB
Alan.


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice, it'd be a great wander when it's sunny!


----------



## Flexible (Apr 6, 2012)

Trinpaul said:


> Very nice, it'd be a great wander when it's sunny!



It was sunny! Except for a great big hill blocking it, the further I went!  It is a nice walk though.


----------

